# Whats your fear???



## phantomreptiles (Feb 4, 2011)

Just interested in what peoples fears are. Personally myself I am terrified of spiders and I know a few people on this site keep them as pets - and I am sure those that own them as pets can't understand why I have this fear. I guess its the same as those who fear snakes, I can't understand why they would fear something so beautiful.
I accidently opened a post with a spider for sale (I think it was from Hornet?) and felt physically ill, I would like to know if anyone has got over their phobia and how did you do it. It would also be interesting to see what people have fears of, as snakes are in the top ten of fears but most of us on this forum have something to do with them.


----------



## hornet (Feb 4, 2011)

Apologies lol. Funny enough i used to be scared of spiders, they udes ot freak me out big time. I dont know what it was but gradually i got over them and eventually got one as a paet then it kicked off from there.


----------



## dreamkiller (Feb 4, 2011)

miss dreamkiller has an irrational fear of grasshoppers :shock:


----------



## hornet (Feb 4, 2011)

i'm scared of ants lol


----------



## Bryce (Feb 4, 2011)

Spiders! Ahhhhhhhhh! More so bee's as im alergic!


----------



## Blackstik (Feb 4, 2011)

Spiders. And not a real big fan of wasps either.


----------



## Defective (Feb 4, 2011)

wasps, bees, mozzies anything like that really, my seizures (i sometimes act a bit weird and get major headaches, really tired and fall asleep basically anywhere (like a narcoleptic) then am really grumpy for a few days. i don't adjust to you you basically adjust to me... and i'm a pain when i've had meds increased...Thats one of my hugemungus fears everytime i go to the neruologist, i cry every time.


----------



## edstar (Feb 4, 2011)

Spiders here. Small ones i can deal with. Just big ones freak me out big time..


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 4, 2011)

scared of geting old and dying but most people are no one knows what happens after you die but everyone has too


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't have any fears. None that I can think off. HHmmm


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Feb 4, 2011)

Wasps! Those buggers can chase you & continually sting you!


----------



## hrafna (Feb 4, 2011)

something bad happening to my kids and sharks!


----------



## Bradchip (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not scared by any animals. I'm more fascinated by them. Especially sharks and insects and spiders. 

Not really a fan of pelicans though. I was attacked at the Coffs Harbour porpoise pool when I was 5 or 6, and haven't really liked those birds ever since. 

Strong winds freak me out, especially when in conjunction with heights. I'm not acrophobic though...only when the wind is involved


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm scared of snakes! Those things creep me out!


----------



## GellyAmbert (Feb 4, 2011)

Possums!! its something about the way they stare at u like they're about to attack u at any moment... but never do.......



phantomreptiles said:


> I would like to know if anyone has got over their phobia and how did you do it.



I heard somewhere that one of the zoos in sydney has special classes for arachniphobics... claiming to guantee u'll hold a spider in your hand by the end of the day or something like that anyway? so maybe check with zoos up your way??


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 4, 2011)

yea snakes are scarey especialy blind snakes coming for you to quench there blood lust


----------



## phantomreptiles (Feb 4, 2011)

hornet said:


> Apologies lol. Funny enough i used to be scared of spiders, they udes ot freak me out big time. I dont know what it was but gradually i got over them and eventually got one as a paet then it kicked off from there.


It was ok I opened while at work (I work nightshift) and it worked better than any no-doze tablet!!! My heart was racing for at least an hour.....lol


----------



## cockney red (Feb 4, 2011)

hrafna said:


> something bad happening to my kids and sharks!


 
Cool! Where do you keep your Sharks...


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 4, 2011)

Blind faith fanatical believers who have no grip on reality and follow what they are told even though they don't understand nor want to, scariest thing on the planet in my opinion.


----------



## MontePython (Feb 4, 2011)

other road users


----------



## dossy (Feb 4, 2011)

i have a mate that is a real tough type of guy and if he sees a small spider, like the rely small type he will break down crying but if he sees the big ones he is fine with them :s

as for me the only thing i am actuly scared of that i can think of is my friends dad.....he is always looking at me asif i have done something wrong or angerd him or something. even if i carry shopping in for him and his wife he looks at me like that :S


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 4, 2011)

sock Puppets!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Feb 4, 2011)

spiders, sorry arachno guys but they r just creepy as all buggery , then most religions , then my mum when shes cracked it,
then i would say anything on the show monsters inside me....
thats about it


----------



## firedream (Feb 4, 2011)

mine are spiders and geese. As i dont come by geese often its easy to avoid. I hate all spiders big small doesn't matter they all have that creepy walk. My son was bitten by a redback on sunday me and his friends mum had a hell of a time trying to put it into a container for the hospital. very scary. needless to say after my son being bitten my fear is worse than ever.


----------



## Jen (Feb 4, 2011)

Christians


----------



## firedream (Feb 4, 2011)

Jen said:


> Christians



haha classic!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 4, 2011)

BIRDS!!! They freak me out... big time!


----------



## Luohanfan (Feb 4, 2011)

Cagers... People on the road that have no idea how to look out for motorcyclists... Scary stuff..


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a bit of a fear of tight spaces, I'm not quite claustrophobic, but tight spaces sometimes freak me out...
I find spiders fascinating but when I find a huntsman in my house I freak out.
Heights sometimes scare me... I always imagine what it'd be like to fall....


----------



## thexbluexfairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Strawberry Seeds and leaches.


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2011)

My family and friend cant believe im scared s*&^less of slugs and snails but own and adore snakes


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Fruit and vegetables.
Well, more teachers/people that try to guilt trip me to eating fruit/vegges, or try to force it down my throat.
And being bitten/stung by something toxic enough to kill me...
OR ANYTHING THAT CAUSES NECROSIS.


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 4, 2011)

walking thru surry hills at night to get to central station,...so i guess that means people!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm scared of work........


----------



## congo_python (Feb 4, 2011)

I get visual nausia if i see papa doms cooking on tv and feel really sick if i smell them being cooked so i 'think' i fear them and indian restaurants lol


----------



## thals (Feb 4, 2011)

Flying, rollercoasters, dentists... lol


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 4, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> walking thru surry hills at night to get to central station,...so i guess that means people!!



Dont blame you! haha


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 4, 2011)

Paralysis


----------



## Darijo (Feb 4, 2011)

My worst fear, BAD DRIVERS i swear there's always that one or two that nearly kill you every single day!


----------



## snakelvr (Feb 4, 2011)

SPIDERS!!! 
Large or small - they literally make me ill. 
My hubby thought it was p**s funny chasing me round the house with a dead daddylonglegs once. Lets just say he discovered how petrified I truly am of them & hasn't been silly enough to try it again. 
I can't even shell prawns or handle crabs or anything like that because they remind me too much of spiders - must be a leg thing. 
Hehe could be why I like snakes so much


----------



## reptishack101 (Feb 4, 2011)

the only think so far ive come across that scares the hell out of me was a horse my sister brought it was a massive Clydesdale with feet the size of dinner plates i was fine with it till it bolted towards me ever since then i haven't liked any type of horse except that miniature pony thingy my sister had that was awesome


----------



## driftoz (Feb 4, 2011)

im still kinda scared with big snakes and was originally scared of all snakes but now i have 3 yearlings soon to be 4 lol and im scared of big spiders but was tempted to maybe get a bird eating tarantula lol


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 4, 2011)

Cyclones, especially category 5.


----------



## Banjo (Feb 4, 2011)

SPIDERS, but I'm getting over it, I'm at the point where I can pick up the smaller huntsmans by hand and take out side, still gives me goosebumps though.


----------



## unicorns_dreams (Feb 4, 2011)

Spiders, big ones mainly still not keen on little ones.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Feb 4, 2011)

snakelvr said:


> SPIDERS!!!
> Large or small - they literally make me ill.
> My hubby thought it was p**s funny chasing me round the house with a dead daddylonglegs once. Lets just say he discovered how petrified I truly am of them & hasn't been silly enough to try it again.
> I can't even shell prawns or handle crabs or anything like that because they remind me too much of spiders - must be a leg thing.
> Hehe could be why I like snakes so much


 

same here, completly terrified of anything with more than 4 legs, and i really do mean ANYTHING. I once went to the wildlife world in sydney for a school excursion, needless to say next time i tell them i cant walk through the bug section they'll believe me.
I was curled up in a ball on the floor paralyzed. Lookin back on it, i must have looked so stupid, but i was just so scared lol.


----------



## Defective (Feb 5, 2011)

buses that are over packed.i'll have a panic attack if i have to get on so i generally leave places early so i get the less filled ones
it use to be needles but that was because of years of having my finger pricked for drug levels and then switching to needles..i literally burst into tears before we even got to the pathology joint and i would shake...now i have a tattoo go figure


----------



## Redtailed (Feb 5, 2011)

Floating in the middle of an ocean by myself, not knowing what is lurking beneath, and spiders


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 5, 2011)

Wasps & Those huge ants with the pincers.


----------



## stephen (Feb 5, 2011)

GOD,worried he'll take b4 my time other then that nothing.


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 5, 2011)

spiders
sharks
my mother (even though i live a safe distance away)

that is all...


----------



## Jarrod_H (Feb 5, 2011)

I really like sharks but my only fear is swimming in the ocean and getting munched by a one.


----------



## leighroy6 (Feb 5, 2011)

i have a slight fear of elevators..when the doors close i cant help but worry the cables will break..soon as the doors open im the first one out ha


----------



## Bradchip (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll add public speaking. 

Lucky I can usually avoid having to do that though! :/


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 5, 2011)

Somthing being wrong with my baby, my missus is diabetic and we weren't prepared so her blood sugars weren't perfect, so yeah reasonable risk of major problems at this point. Just wanna get through the next 7 months with a clean bill of health.


----------



## Banjo (Feb 5, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> I'll add public speaking.
> 
> Lucky I can usually avoid having to do that though! :/



Yes that would scare my more than spiders, like yourself I'm luckily enough to be confronted with it as well.


----------



## redlittlejim (Feb 5, 2011)

my wife


----------



## Defective (Feb 5, 2011)

Darijo said:


> My worst fear, BAD DRIVERS i swear there's always that one or two that nearly kill you every single day!


 
then don't come to my town coz they're everywhere!


----------



## elogov (Feb 5, 2011)

My fear used to be spiders, then i found a northern funnel web living in my backyard and much like most wild things that have a bad name i found it to be quite pleasant (provided you didn't aggravate her). But in saying that i wouldn't like to cross it during the night, its fangs are huge!.


----------



## Clarke.93 (Feb 5, 2011)

People that sit right on your a** when im in mums car or in my own, its sooooo annoying i sit right on 80 in 80 zone maybe 85 (oooo daredevil i know) but just because im a P plater doesn't mean i wanna be Jamie Whincup on the streets. I defiantly dont wanna prang her car id be more scared of her most likely haha. You dont have any idea how many people speed at least 20k over when your on your L's too.
Also public speakin, don't know how i got through school with that fear hah.;


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 5, 2011)

leighroy6 said:


> i have a slight fear of elevators..when the doors close i cant help but worry the cables will break..soon as the doors open im the first one out ha


 
I hear that, I feel exactly the same way when I get in one... hate the things!


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 5, 2011)

Amen sister,my family is full of them.


Jen said:


> Christians



Camels rides, they have such big teeth.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 5, 2011)

You are all scaredy cats who need to harden up. 
Take to teaspoons of cement with every beverage.


----------



## Boidae (Feb 6, 2011)

Horses. I got bitten by a shetland pony when i was 10.


----------



## MamaBear (Feb 12, 2011)

Cockroaches! 
Not the cute little native burrowing cockroaches, but the bloody foreign ones that fly!! Argh!!! They're so gross with their antennae and their disgusting hairy legs.. Just of the thought of them makes my skin crawl! 
What's more, is they're regular visitors in my house!

Big moths too, although I find them really pretty and interesting.


----------



## 10hcaro (Feb 12, 2011)

MamaBear said:


> Cockroaches!
> Not the cute little native burrowing cockroaches, but the bloody foreign ones that fly!! Argh!!! They're so gross with their antennae and their disgusting hairy legs.. Just of the thought of them makes my skin crawl!
> What's more, is they're regular visitors in my house!
> 
> Big moths too, although I find them really pretty and interesting.


 
Absolutely. Cockroaches are the worst - I can't explain it very well, but I hate the way they look/move/fly. Even worse when you're in bed and can hear one scuttling across the floor :shock:


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 12, 2011)

Reading this thread I had a revelation. 

I'm afraid of crocodiles, buffalo, big pigs, hammer heads, tigers and king browns that stand as tall as you and give you the hairy eyeball. 

Hasn't stopped me sharing their space yet.

I've been attacked at one stage or another by everything with 4 legs up here , some with 2 and others with 6,8,10 or none.

I got hunted by a stallion on a flood plain one time, that was the worst. 

There is an old saying I first heared in the 70s, "feel the fear and do it anyway"
Dont go crazy but have a go


----------



## Leeloofluff (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrified of dying, or being killed violently... But i dive with sharks, skydive, keep snakes... Hate spiders


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 12, 2011)

Leeloofluff said:


> Terrified of dying, or being killed violently... But i dive with sharks, skydive, keep snakes... Hate spiders


 
That's the way! (the spiders dont mind)


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 12, 2011)

Leeloofluff said:


> Terrified of dying, or being killed violently... But i dive with sharks, skydive, keep snakes... Hate spiders


 
That's the way! (the spiders dont mind)


----------



## danjerus (Feb 12, 2011)

My biggest 3 fears are old age, as I age that decreases, sharks, i wanna free swim with mako sharks off north island of NZ, prob last thing I do, but i'd be honoured. I also love ALL predatory animals, so a good portion of that fear becomes intrigue. Also a fear of heights, open heights, where I can fall, no fear of flying, etc. A common belief in some witchcrafts is that one attracts their fears. If you think on it and pay attention to it, you might see a valid point. Accept your fears & they won't haunt you as much (phobias are a little harder for this). 

I used to have lots of BAD dreams involving water or/and snakes .... got quite irritating. Once informed water in dreams was a fear of your emotions, they stopped for a long while, and rarely occur, in some cultures snakes in dreams is sexual frustration .... well that's a little out of my hands ... lol.


----------



## snake_lover (Feb 12, 2011)

crowds....


----------



## aussiereptilekid (Feb 12, 2011)

im not afraid of all spiders the only one im scared of is the huntsman spider.i havent always been scared of them i became scared of them about 4 years ago when i was about to go to sleep when one big huntsman ran up on the wall ofcourse i got a bit scared and then moments later another huntsman ran under the door into my room so here i am standing up on my bed with to huntsman in my room i really wanted to get out of my room but i was afraid of one of the huntsmans running at my feet but my luck didn't run out there in my room there is a big wooden cabinat and behind that cabinat a even bigger huntsman runs out i FREAKED OUTTTT never been more scard in my life i got out of my room and went down stairs and slept on the couch i didnt sllep in my room for like a month so now whenever i see a hunts man i have to kill it otherwise i cant sleep and when i see one i sweat so muchhh lol


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not at all afraid of sharks and even the most nasty snakes.. but spiders hell no they scare the crap out of me..Centipedes, Scorpions, Spiders all scare the crap out of me. Glad the only spiders I get are small and aren't venomous!!



NatoRey said:


> spiders, sorry arachno guys but they r just creepy as all buggery , then most religions , then my mum when shes cracked it,
> then i would say anything on the show monsters inside me....
> thats about it



Lol Agree with everything here 100 percent..I dont know whether to be scared of religion or just annoyed with how many naive people are out there.

And the monsters inside me show is ridiculously scary.. Mosquitoes are horrible animals that need to be wiped off this earth.


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 15, 2011)

Bigfoot :shock:


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 15, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Blind faith fanatical believers who have no grip on reality and follow what they are told even though they don't understand nor want to, scariest thing on the planet in my opinion.


 
Can you please elaborate on this more[ be more specific/name a specific person] as I think I know where your going with this. Thanks

Atleast Aussies dont have to deal with this.. Someone needs to bring out the elephant gun and put that fat dangerous women down.

[video=youtube;LACyLTsH4ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LACyLTsH4ac[/video]


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 15, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Can you please elaborate on this more[ be more specific/name a specific person] as I think I know where your going with this. Thanks
> 
> Atleast Aussies dont have to deal with this.. Someone needs to bring out the elephant gun and put that fat dangerous women down.
> 
> YouTube - Brain Washing ( Jesus Camp ''Highlights'' )


My god.... that is just creepy. I mean, I believe in god and stuff... but I also believe in science and evolution. That is video scary... the kids were crying and chanting some weird crap :shock:


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 22, 2011)

im scared of that little thing between me legs i swear it has a mind of its own it keeps spitting at me :shock:


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 22, 2011)

Not living life to the full!


----------



## skubz (Feb 23, 2011)

Crash said:


> My family and friend cant believe im scared s*&^less of slugs and snails but own and adore snakes


 
haha, wow i thought i was the only one with this issue! HATE Snails and slugs, i swear if they were fast, they'd come after you! haha


----------



## sarcastocrat (Feb 23, 2011)

Wasps, taxi drivers and saying something incriminating in my sleep.


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Feb 23, 2011)

*irrational fear*

I have a pet snake and bred my own mice for a while, however I have a fear of cockaroaches and some flying insects. While I know deep down they can't hurt me, I still cannot stand them.


----------



## noni (Feb 23, 2011)

caterpillars *shudder* especially the fat velvety green ones, my hair is prickly just thinking about it


----------



## frogboy77 (Feb 23, 2011)

i'm scared of horses, i don't know why but i did fall of one when i was about 6 i'm now 12


----------

